# My God- So other people suffer with this



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.psychnet-uk.com/dsm_iv/trichoti...ia_disorder.htmJeremy Vine was going an article about this distressing condition today. Until now, I'd never, ever realised anyone else suffered.I don't anymore - but when I was badly bullied at boarding school - I started pulling out my eyelashes. I ended up with practically none - thank god, except a small patch on my left upper eyelid, they have all grown back. But when I was ill with depression - I started doing it again. I never felt tempted to pull hair from my head - the woman talking to Vine has ended up practically bald - despite not having touched her hair for 7 years. I suppose its a form of self-harm and thank god I'm not tempted to do this anymore - cos the damage can be irreversible.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG! I never realised about this symptom before. This is awful. It's bad enough for those of us who, can I say, have become folically challegened in later years, but to feel the need to do this, due to a feeling of lack of self worth, is just unbelevable. As I am thinning on top, plus I have a little depression with my IBS, I can sympathis and empathise a little, but I never realised about this. I am horrified!!!!Baz


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Trouble is, you find yourself doing it without really noticing. It was only when somebody commented at school when I was about 16 and on a skiing trip that I realised I had to do something and managed to stop it.Sue


----------

